# Calculating Feeding Amount



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello, I am kinda new here but have lived with German Shepherds my whole life. I recently took some Veterinary college courses when I was exploring the career. One of my favorite classes was Nutrition, and the first thing we learned the formula Vets use to calculate feeding amounts. Even though I decided it was not the right career for me, I still feel I learned a lot worth knowing.

I currently have a GSD with _severe_ food allergies. I have been trying all kinds of special diets for years, and each time I find myself referring back to the formula I have learned. Many times I've found the "suggested" feeding amount to be too much or too little for my specific dog. 

Using this formula, my dog has maintained an ideal weight through many different diets. You could say I really love this formula. :wub:
So I would love to share this formula, especially with the very nice, in-depth owners here. I do not think it is too hard, especially if you have a calculator handy - lol. 
Its a breeze once you get the hang of it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Find out how many KILOcalories (KCAL) your dog's diet has Per CUP. 
 * Most top-of-the-line Dog foods will have this on their label near the Analysis. 
OR you could look it up on the company's website, OR find the company's phone number and ask a representative.* 

2. Find your dog's Daily Energy Requirement (DER) Factor number. *For weight-gain, use appropriate DER but change the weight to their target weight*​ 
Daily Energy Requirements:​ · Weight Loss = 1.0
· Neutered /Spayed Adult normal activity = 1.6
· Intact Adult normal activity = 1.8
· Light Worker = 2.0
· Moderate Worker = 3.0
· Heavy Worker = 4.0 - 8.0
· Pregnant Dog (first 42 days) = 1.8
· Pregnant Dog (last 21 days) = 3.0
· Lactating Female = 4.0 - 8.0
· Puppy - Weaning to 4 Months = 3.0
· Puppy - 4 Months to Adult Size = 2.0 


3. Find out your dog's Weight in Kilograms. (Divide # of pounds by 2.2)

4. The Formula:

( 30 x Kilograms + 70 ) = RER #

(DER Factor x RER #) = How many KCALs your dog NEEDS per day.

KCALs your dog NEEDS per day (divided by)
KCALs per cup in their FOOD = How Many Cups to Feed per Day!

------------------------------------------

Its that simple, I can even give an Example. 

Ruger, M/N GSD, 80lbs. 

1. Diet: California Natural Grain-Free Chicken = 454 kcal /cup.

2. Neutered Adult with Normal Activity Lvl = 1.6 DER

3. (80lbs / 2.2) = 36.36 Kilograms

4. Formula:

(30 x 36.36 Kg + 70) = 1160.8 kcals RER

(1.6 DER x 1160.8 RER) = 1857.28 kcals per day. 

(1857 kcals per day / 454 kcals per cup) = 4.0 Cups to feed Ruger per day!

[The diet's Suggested amount for an 80lb. dog is 3 1/2 cups per day.]​ 

~ I hope this is helpful, or at least fun! ~


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

That is very cool! Thanks!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing I'll see how this works for us.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Interesting! According to this I am overfeeding Ellie by 1/2 a cup per day. Not much, but she is older and could probably stand to lose 5lbs. Thanks!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Or you can check out some of the food calculators online--I like this one:

Metabolic Energy Requirements For Dogs


----------



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Or you can check out some of the food calculators online--I like this one:
> 
> Metabolic Energy Requirements For Dogs



That one is interesting. I don't know where they get the "MER" factors from, but I don't understand why it tells me 1,955 Kcal per day for my 80lb. moderately active dog. 

But when I calculate it with DER for 80lb. Neutered, Normal activity dog it comes out to 1,857 Kcal per day. 

Seems like a difference in opinion between MER? and DER. I mean, "Moderately Active" is closest to Normal that I can find. It's the second-lowest Kcal per day besides a "less active" dog which is _way_ less (1,564 Kcal). They might be trying to lump in Neutered and Non-neutered dogs together? But in all honesty the 98 Kcal difference is maybe about an average of 1/4 Cup.

The DER factors come from a highly used veterinary reference book:









I am sure there are many good online calculators, I just don't understand that particular MER one. Just be careful with it is all.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Very interesting!! I'm feeding my male the exact right amount based on the fact that he has quite a bit of filling out to do (I'm guessing about 15 lbs), and my female is getting 1/2 a cup too much and I was just thinking she needs to cut back by about that much.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow I just did the numbers for a 8 mo puppy using Wellness LB he should be getting 5.85 cups a day! Seems like a lot of food.


----------



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

It could be that his food is low on Kilocalories? But I'm pretty sure puppies do need a lot as a general rule - they are doing most things an adult dog does plus growing, that's why they're higher up in Daily Energy Requirement.


----------



## Sable GSD (Jan 31, 2011)

At what point do you change from the DER factor of Puppy - 4 months to adult size to adult intact?


----------



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

I know this is very delayed, life has been busy and my pc was down for quite a while too. 

It would depend on what your interpretation of 'adult size' is I suppose.
I mean, GSDs generally stop growing around 2 years old, but the 2nd year is mostly filling out... so somewhere between 1 to 2 years I would say. Just depends on when you think your dog has slowed way down or completely stopped growing. 

I'm sure you've figured it out by now, but just visited this post and felt very odd leaving a loose end. ^_^


----------

